
Extreme CFD: Fluid Dynamics Projects at ACLF - Nivo872
https://www.rdmag.com/article/2017/08/extreme-cfd-fluid-dynamics-projects-aclf
======
gfredtech
Are there any projects out there that use AI/ML/DL to speed up CFD
simulations?

